# Tree Stand Setter Hoist



## Snakeman (Oct 24, 2007)

I saw this item in Bass Pro Shops on Monday.  It is similar to the tree stand hoist that I use and posted pictures of a year or so ago, when we were discussing the best way to set up tree stands.  This one is made by Hunters Specialties, and the one I use was made by Hunter's View.

This link: Tree Stand Setter Hoist should take you to the hoist made by H.S.

The pictures are of the hoist that I use.

The Snakeman


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2007)

how do you like that summit lock on and which one is it, weight...and cost?


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 26, 2007)

rex upshaw said:


> how do you like that summit lock on and which one is it, weight...and cost?


Okay, those are totally off-topic questions, and wish I could answer more than the first one.

I have two summit lock on's and like them both.  I like the fact that you can attach the strap to the tree first, then connect the stand to the strap.  Makes it much easier than trying to hold the stand and tighten the strap at the same time.  Although using the stand hoist that I have makes it pretty easy with any stand.

Both of the summits that I have are lightweight, but I can't remember what models they are, or how much I paid for them.  I bought them both at the Buckarama several years ago.  Bought the first one, liked it, and bought the second one the next year.  I also bought Bucksteps each time.

The Snakeman


----------



## dutchman (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll probably wind up with one of those hoists before next season. The Lord knows I could have used one this year!


----------

